# Learning technical metal with E standard tuning guitar



## MrWulf (May 15, 2016)

Long story short, I have a Schecter Hellraiser Extreme tuning in E, but I want to learn rhythm and lead guitar for technical metal ala how Keith Merrow said in one of his interviews. I tried to transpose songs to E via The Amazing Slow Downer and TuxGuitar, but it does not sound good to me. So what's the option I have here? Just play it as it is on an E standard guitar, or invest in an ERG? I'm open for suggestions here.

And also, any recommendation for songs for people who wants to dip into the technical metal stuffs? I've been playing for 2+ years, I learned Black Sabbath, Pantera, Metallica, and some other similar bands and such. Thanks


----------



## Jujex (May 16, 2016)

YOu'd have to describe technical metal a bit more, by your example I figure you are seeking music in the Modern Progressive metal Genre.

Although the newer stuff are mostly down tuned you should look into Dream Theater, their older music is pure gold. Not only you will enjoy listening to them over and over you will also learn about odd time signatures, creative patterns and a lot of jazz chords as well not to mention lead guitar. Even if the leads are not what you're mostly after the Rhythm section will get you ready for the newer crazier technical metal.

Also try Iced Earth too. your right hand will thank me for it!


----------



## MrWulf (May 16, 2016)

Ultimately, I want to develop my rhythm chop and playing abilities to the level of Keith Merrow. His rhythm playing is out of this world. He said on one of his interviews that he learned and listened to a lot of technical death metal while learning his chop. But from my level to the tech death is quite a bit of chasm, so I was wondering if theres a bridge between the pleb level to the tech death level. 

I wonder if Keith himself can chime in. I'd love to hear his insight and learn from him (if he can spare anytime between his numerous projects)


----------



## akinari (May 16, 2016)

Cynic's "Focus," Atheist's "Piece of Time" and "Unquestionable Presence" and Pestilence's "Spheres" are all in standard E. Those would be great starting points imo.


----------



## Tech Wrath (May 16, 2016)

MrWulf said:


> I was wondering if theres a bridge between the pleb level to the tech death level.



Sylosis play in standard and they aren't really tech but they fit in that progressive ish area and I started learning them before I got into tech death. Relatively easy stuff that isn't too easy (besides maybe some stuff) 

Otherwise toooons of tech death is in D standard (just a whole step down if you don't mind tuning and staying there for a while) Bands in D = Death, Decapitated, Obscura, Gorod, Necrophagist, Beyond creation (A on a 7 but a lot can be learned on a 6) A lot of these bands might be more complex but they definitely have a lot of easier stuff laying around and challenges are nice and you can see yourself progress. I.e barely playing this riff and coming back a few months and being able to play it.


----------



## Rizzo (May 16, 2016)

Keep your guitar, go for a slow downer and f*ck "not sounding good". The benefit you get should be your guitar knowledge, not a perfectly enjoyable backing track. Priorities, man!

As advised above, there are plenty of interesting artists just in D standard and even E. But whatever the tuning, just transpose pitch in the software.
Also, not "tech death" (but still challenging): the Dillinger Escape Plan play 99% in E standard.


----------



## Lokasenna (May 17, 2016)

Your guitar's scale length is 25.5", so you should be able to buy some larger strings and tune down to at least C without any trouble. You'll just have to fix the intonation when you restring it.


----------



## shaunduane (May 22, 2016)

If you're wanting to learn tech death, try stuff like Necrophagist, Decrepit Birth, Spawn of Possession. Pretty sure a lot of tech death is in standard or D standard.


----------



## CaptainD00M (May 22, 2016)

Back in the day I learnt about 10 Death songs all in standard tuning because I didnt want to tune down due to being in a rock band. Sure you can't play along with the record but you can still play it.

Thing is man regardless of the tuning, the techniques are still the techniques, you have them down in a few years time and you have the cash for another guitar for your favourite tuning then bam, happy days.


----------



## MajorTom (May 22, 2016)

Work your way through Iron Maiden's Seventh Son of A Seventh Son album, or pretty much any of their albums, the amount of technique that you can learn from transcribing just one of their songs is staggering, and it's rare for them to play in anything but standard tuning.

And yes, I would strongly suggest that you avoid looking at TABs or any online lessons and preserve and transcribe a few of their songs, including the solos by ear. It's worth the hair loss and cursing, and although it's not metal, I would also strongly suggest you look at Bon Jovi, especially the Richie Sambora era, he has a large back catalog of amazing and extremely technical riffs and licks, it really is worth studying his stuff as well, especially his older stuff, even his solos are pretty amazing.

And then there is good old Randy Rhoads, his stuff with both Ozzy and Quiet Riot is worth the effort of looking up and at least listening to if not transcribing as well. 

But as far as technical metal goes, there are few better or more established as Iron Maiden, Steve Harris practically invented the 'galloping' timing/feel, Nicko McBrain is one of the best modern drummers, there is a reason why they call him 'The Octopus', and the trilogy of Adrian Smith, Dave Murry and Janick Gers put three shockingly talented heavily technically proficient guitarists in one band, it's scary the level of skill, technical proficiency these three people have between them. 

This is probably going to give a lot of people a lot of but hurt and destroy a lot of peoples so called 'safe spaces', but the worst thing that you can do as a musician is to 'pigeon hole' yourself into one genre at the expense of ignoring other genres of music, and purely focus on one genre, it will limit and / or destroy your creativity and keep you thinking and playing the same things the same way, and in the same style, it will make coming up with new ideas and ways of doing things, approaching things next to impossible. In short it's probably the best thing to do if you want to find yourself stuck in a rut or an everlasting creative dry spell. 

Exploring other genres will open both your mind and your ears to new ideas, concepts and styles, Randy Rhoads is a classic example of this, you can tell the guy is a classically trained guitarist just buy the way he solos and improvises.

Don't believe me just look at the sheer number of metal guitarists and musicians who list non metal musicians as huge influences, and credit non metal musicians with their career.


----------



## Tech Wrath (May 23, 2016)

Oh Vektor are tuned half a step up <--- 
Crazy good Technical/progressive/blackened-thrash with some death metal influences


----------

